#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  6jaar geleden deed ik het zo

## ljanton

hallo iedereen, 

hier dan mijn HALL OF SHAME foto's , helaas maar 2  :Embarrassment: 

MySpace.com - Xila Alle foto's weergeven - Foto 1 van 2
MySpace.com - Xila Alle foto's weergeven - Foto 2 van 2

bij het T-statief zijn de volgende zaken a shame , hoewel ;
ik heb gaten in de buizen bijgeboord om meer load capacity
te hebben, en stak er gewoon een dikke bout door.
de pars hebben gewoon een bout met 2 moeren en als safety kabels, 
per par 2 'tie strips' omdat ik toen als 14 jarige geen geld had voor 
safety kabels  :Stick Out Tongue:  , de 2 moon flower ertussen hangen op met zelfgemaakte
beugels uit het werkhuis van school , op de plooibank , omdat ik toen ...
ja geen geld had  :Cool:  creatief zijn dan maar, 
verder alles wit , de 2de foto beghoeft geen uitleg zekers?
de LM400 met allemaal kabels erdoorheen, en afgeplakt met doek.
verder wat je ook niet ziet is dat die PC8 van jb systems, 
uit elkaar is gehaald en de stekker gemonteerd op de achterkant van het kleine case'je
maar heb dat nooit goed gedaan , 
blauw met rood gewisseld, geen aarding etc  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  ... garantie zal wel vervallen zijn.
locatie is een schooltje waar ik toen zat en met mijn bijeengespaard materiaal wat namiddag fuifjes deed,

had toen staan ; 4 pars 64  500watt
                       2 moonflowers
                       3 pars 46
                       1 LM400
                       1 PC8
                       1 Abstract scan controller ( weet niet meer welke)
                       1 scan (van maar 2 DMX kanaaltjes  :Big Grin: )
                       1 antari Z80

en nog wat , derest was gehuurd, niet van mij , maar dat doet er effe
niet toe. (wel 150 kids met dat beetje licht gedaan,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
 enjoy , en als ik nog foto's van die avond vind stuur ik ze zeker

greetzz LJanton

----------


## ljanton

ik was toen 14 , en met zakgeld al dat 2dehands materiaal gekocht...
nu 20 dus en in de muziek overgestapt... 

greetzz

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik ben zelf nu ook 14,
Stop inderdaad ok al me zakgeld in mijn apparatuur,
Probeer het altijd zo veilig mogelijk te doen maar niet altijd geld voor gehad. Inmiddels heb ik nu zelf ook safeties haken had ik eerst ook niet.
leuke setje, maar was zeker niet symetrisch

----------


## ljanton

nou toch wel hoor, 
die T bar was dat wel en een ander bruggetje van 3 m voor het podium ook. 
de drie kleine pars in het midden als en aan de uiteinden die 2 pars 64
rook machiene stond op de grond en te midden boven op de duo truss
exact boven de middelste par 46 die scan ... dus ging toch ? :Embarrassment: 

greetzz

----------


## StijnS

Ach... Zo veel mensen zijn zo begonnen... Ben ik blij dat ik vroeger nooit foto's genomen heb... :P

----------


## ljanton

ik heb nog wel een paar fotoo'tjes van toen, zal eens kijken 
wanneer ik ze erbij kan zetten , heb momenteel problemen met 
m'n scanner (fotoscanner) 
als ik zo terugkijk was het allemaal zo basics,  :Big Grin: 
gewoon 1 versterker, 2 full range speakertje van 300Watts/stuk
en een mengtafel en een dubbele cd-speler :-p
lexicon, pioneer, rodec, edirol(voor live beelden) was ons allemaal vreemd
laat staan backdrops of wind-up :-p had al geluk dat ze toen een
soort vrij groot podium hadden. :Big Grin:  met gordijntjes
en zo maakte ik dan een 'backstage' met stoeltjes en drankjes en hapjes
voor medeleerlingen die meehielpen, 
want ik had het woord 'backstage' eens horen vallen op tv met wat
beelden van een show op MTV en dan maar "na-doen"  :Big Grin: 
en om het helemaal stoer de maken de (zeer geringe) hoeveelheid
flightcase deksels opslagen in diezelfde ruimte, zo leek het 'echter' :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

wel fun gehad

greetzz Ljanton

----------


## jens

die goeie ouwe tijd  :Wink: 

dat je speakers nog met xlr aansloot, lichteffecten schakelde met een simpel schakel paneel....zelf looplichten knutselden...extra ventilatoren om de versterkers te koelen, je suf sjouwde aan grote lompe speakers, en aan je vader vroeg of die je discotje wou rijden naar de plaatselijke lagere school omdat je moest draaien voor 20 gulden :Cool:  :Cool: 

helemaal top dit soort dingen...vond laatst nog een oude factuur van een derby....407 gulden... dat was nog een bak met geld voor een jongen van 13!!

meer van dit soort plaatjes!

(zal binnekort ook is gaan scannen)

----------

